# Linux



## shysnale (3 Août 2006)

salut tout le monde !
je voudrais installer Linux red Hat sur mon Ibook c'est quoi la meilleur solution pour une cohabitation ? 

Sinon si je veux formatter COMPLETEMENT mon disque dur donc faire disparaitre le nom du Ibook, je fais comment ? Avec disk utility ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## apenspel (3 Août 2006)

C'est &#231;a oui, et aussi pour le partitionner.


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

par ici pour linux sur mac


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Tu as bootcamp aussi


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais installer Linux red Hat sur mon Ibook


Pour faire quoi ?


----------



## apenspel (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bootcamp aussi


Ah oui ?! Sur iBook ?! :rateau:


----------



## shysnale (4 Août 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire quoi ?


pour jouer a TCE (True Combat Elite) www.truecombat.com


----------



## naas (4 Août 2006)

sur le forum de ton lien il y &#224; une section mac


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> pour jouer a TCE (True Combat Elite) www.truecombat.com


Demande leur de faire une version Mac OSX. :rateau:


----------



## naas (4 Août 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Demande leur de faire une version Mac OSX. :rateau:


il suffit de lire leur forum


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2006)

Ce fil sera sans doute mieux placé dans la partie "Linux" des forums...


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de lire leur forum


Donc effectivement à lire avant de se lancer dans l'installation - parfois tumultueuse et souvent inutile - de Linux. :rateau:


----------



## Original-VLM (4 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !
> je voudrais installer Linux red Hat sur mon Ibook c'est quoi la meilleur solution pour une cohabitation ?
> 
> Sinon si je veux formatter COMPLETEMENT mon disque dur donc faire disparaitre le nom du Ibook, je fais comment ? Avec disk utility ?
> ...



Documente toi bien avant car vu les questions que tu poses et les manips que tu veux faire... moi ça m'inquiète


----------



## shysnale (4 Août 2006)

Oui il y a une section Mac sur le forum de mon lien mais cela ne permet pa de jouer à TCE. En fait c'est compliqué; TCE est une extension d'un 'counter strike like' nommé Ennemy Territory. Ennemy territory est sorti pour mac mais pas TCE. Dommage, c'est ni plus ni moin le meilleur CSLike. Le réalisme est tel que tuer quelqu'un procure trois fois plus de plaisir. :love:


----------



## Original-VLM (4 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> Oui il y a une section Mac sur le forum de mon lien mais cela ne permet pa de jouer &#224; TCE. En fait c'est compliqu&#233;; TCE est une extension d'un 'counter strike like' nomm&#233; Ennemy Territory. Ennemy territory est sorti pour mac mais pas TCE. Dommage, c'est ni plus ni moin le meilleur CSLike. Le r&#233;alisme est tel que tuer quelqu'un procure trois fois plus de plaisir. :love:


Tu as d&#233;ja install&#233; un Unix / Linux ou pas?


----------



## naas (4 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> ...Le réalisme est tel que tuer quelqu'un procure trois fois plus de plaisir. :love:


je dois être trop vieux pour ce genre de chose


----------



## Original-VLM (4 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je dois être trop vieux pour ce genre de chose



Surtout qu'en plus tu es pas sous Linux, tu es pas un Djeunz hype "OUAIS LES GARS JE SUIS SOUS LINUX CA ROX GRAAAAAAAAAAVE"


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2006)

1. Ma pomme (c'est moi) est sous Linux (ou sur Linux, les positions sont toutes int&#233;ressantes) depuis 1994
2. Pour autant je ne suis pas (l'ai-je jamais &#233;t&#233; ?) un djeunz ...
3. Des propos tels que celui-ci : 





			
				shysnale a dit:
			
		

> ...Le r&#233;alisme est tel que tuer quelqu'un procure trois fois plus de plaisir. :love:


 me r&#233;vulsent !  C'est absolument &#224; gerber. Faudra pas compter sur moi pour aider ! re- 

PS : pas grave, y reste des tas de gens pour donner un coup de main ...


----------



## shysnale (6 Août 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déja installé un Unix / Linux ou pas?


Non jamais


----------



## shysnale (6 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> 1. Ma pomme (c'est moi) est sous Linux (ou sur Linux, les positions sont toutes intéressantes) depuis 1994
> 2. Pour autant je ne suis pas (l'ai-je jamais été ?) un djeunz ...
> 3. Des propos tels que celui-ci : me révulsent !  C'est absolument à gerber. Faudra pas compter sur moi pour aider ! re-
> 
> PS : pas grave, y reste des tas de gens pour donner un coup de main ...


 
Rassure toi nous avons tous besoin d'échapper à la réalité au travers de la fiction, que ce soit une fiction au cinéma, ou dans un jeu vidéo c'est pareil. Aprés c'est vrai que certaines personnes comme moi ne prennent pas la peine de préciser que le plaisir de tuer n'est qu'un plaisir virtuel, (genre ho la tête qu'il doit faire l'autre derrière son écran  ). Pardon si je t'ai offensé.


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2006)

q3 + Punkbuster + truecombat mod


----------



## shysnale (6 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> q3 + Punkbuster + truecombat mod


----------



## tatouille (6 Août 2006)

[SIZE=-1]*True Combat* is a realism mod for *Quake* 3[/SIZE]


----------



## shysnale (6 Août 2006)

*He ben ! *

J'avais pour projet de partitionner mon disque dur pour installer Linux Ubuntu, je me disais bien que ce serais aventureux, he ben finalement mon Ibook g4 a planté avant même que j'installe Linux ! Tout ce qui s'est passé c'est que la partition que j'avais réservée pour MacOs était trop faible pour accueillir les mises a jour de 'Software Update', dun seul coup plus aucune application ne voulait se lancer, tout était figé alors j'éteins, et quand je rallume il se bloque sur la pomme......indéfiniment......si j'étais sous PC au moins je pourrais rebooter en DOS et formater mon dur mais la comme y'a pas de bios pour lui dire de booter sur les cd d'instal je peux rien faire...merci MAcintosh, ca commence trés fort avec toi....


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2006)

en effet y a pas de BIOS, mais OpenFirmware sur les PowerPC et EFI sur les MacIntel, donc tu met ton CD d'install et tu démarre en appuyant sur "c", ça va booter sur le CD/DVD


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2006)

Et qui plus est, une fois d&#233;marr&#233; avec le DVD d'installation, tu disposes de diff&#233;rents outils, dont :
- l'Utilitaire de disque
- le Terminal
Tu n'es pas sur un PC/Ouinedoze mais tu as Unix. C'est bien mieux ...


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2006)

si jamais y a 1 nouveau fil ouvert pour ce "probl&#232;me" de d&#233;marrage : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=146913


----------



## shysnale (7 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et qui plus est, une fois démarré avec le DVD d'installation, tu disposes de différents outils, dont :
> - l'Utilitaire de disque
> - le Terminal
> Tu n'es pas sur un PC/Ouinedoze mais tu as Unix. C'est bien mieux ...


qu'est ce que tu peux en faire du terminal ? moi pour l'instant je l'associe a la fenetre de commandes MsDos qous windows mais jje me trompes sans doute...

Vous qui avez l'air de vous y connaitre est ceque vous seriez d'accord pour dire que le point commun entre mac os, linux et unix c'est le noyau minix ?


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> *He ben ! *
> 
> J'avais pour projet de partitionner mon disque dur pour installer Linux Ubuntu, je me disais bien que ce serais aventureux, he ben finalement mon Ibook g4 a plant&#233; avant m&#234;me que j'installe Linux ! Tout ce qui s'est pass&#233; c'est que la partition que j'avais r&#233;serv&#233;e pour MacOs &#233;tait trop faible pour accueillir les mises a jour de 'Software Update', dun seul coup plus aucune application ne voulait se lancer, tout &#233;tait fig&#233; alors j'&#233;teins, et quand je rallume il se bloque sur la pomme......ind&#233;finiment......si j'&#233;tais sous PC au moins je pourrais rebooter en DOS et formater mon dur mais la comme y'a pas de bios pour lui dire de booter sur les cd d'instal je peux rien faire...merci MAcintosh, ca commence tr&#233;s fort avec toi....


demarre en pomme + s (single user ) 
et remonte ta map 

DOS c'est un essaie/copie manqu&#233; d'acces shell
alors tes conneries tu les gardes pour toi ok

tu m'a l'air d'etre une sacr&#233;e brel alors touche pas &#224; ce que tu ne sais pas
la vraie libert&#233; c'est de connaitre ses limites

Linux est un clone UNiX V.3.2 / Linux est UNIX modifi&#233; qui est pour l'heure plus proche
d'un V5 que ne l'est Darwin par exemple

BSD sont les sources publique d'UNiX de l'AT&T 

cela a donn&#233; comme systemes bas&#233;s sur la 4.2 et la 4.4 
->OSF/1,ULTRIX,SOLARIS,NETBSD,FREEBSD,OPENBSD,Darwin
et quelques autres aujourd'hui disparus , 

pour ce qui se raproche le plus de ce qu'&#233;tait un modele de kernel unix monolytique -> Plan 9

Darwin est un microkernel modifi&#233; avec un layer freeBSD monolytique

MINIX est un mini unix

tu peux consulter un petit doc perso


----------



## shysnale (7 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> alors tes conneries tu les gardes pour toi ok
> 
> tu m'a l'air d'etre une sacrée brel alors touche pas à ce que tu ne sais pas
> la vraie liberté c'est de connaitre ses limites


 En parlant de liberté, je pense qu'aprés avoir investi 1100 eros dans un portable, il est de mon droit de pousser un coup de gueule sur un forum, et du moment que mes 'fantaisies' n'affectent que ma machine, je ne vois pas ou es le problème. Je ne sais pas de quelle manière tu as progréssé dans l'informatique, je ne sais pas si toutes les questions que tu as posées étaient vulgaires ou pertinentes, mais il me semble en tout cas adéquat de te qualifier de sacré *******.


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de libert&#233;, je pense qu'apr&#233;s avoir investi 1100 eros dans un portable, il est de mon droit de pousser un coup de gueule sur un forum, et du moment que mes 'fantaisies' n'affectent que ma machine, je ne vois pas ou es le probl&#232;me. Je ne sais pas de quelle mani&#232;re tu as progr&#233;ss&#233; dans l'informatique, je ne sais pas si toutes les questions que tu as pos&#233;es &#233;taient vulgaires ou pertinentes, mais il me semble en tout cas ad&#233;quat de te qualifier de sacr&#233; *******.


 si tu veux je suis dispo au physique charlot

ptaing 28 messages un seul perso , donc une seule premiere vie 
   

newb you failed

  

  supermoquette c'est quoi ce gif qui nique  mes messages salopio 

et puis ici c'est le forum dev , donc va ds r&#233;agissez !!!
ou au bar si tu veux dire des conneries


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ...
> cela a donn&#233; comme systemes bas&#233;s sur la 4.2 et la 4.4
> ->OSF/1,ULTRIX,SOLARIS,NETBSD,FREEBSD,OPENBSD,Darwin
> et quelques autres aujourd'hui disparus ,
> ...


 On va dire que je fais une fixation  mais je ne mettrais pas ici Solaris mais SunOS.
SunOS &#233;tait clairement un BSD jusqu'&#224; SunOS 4. Solaris est le nom commercial de SunOS 5 et c'est un SVR4 [la num&#233;rotation de l'OS de SUN est assez cocasse, par ailleurs ...]
Et j'ai toujours vu les SVR4 comme une branche radicalement diff&#233;rente de BSD : entre autres, &#224; l'&#233;poque, l'une des avanc&#233;es &#233;tait la param&#233;trisation accrue du noyau. On n'avait plus besoin de le recompiler pour un oui ou pour un non ...

Mais, c'est vrai, je chipote ... 

PS : Tatouille, sois charitable avec les p'tits jeunes inexp&#233;riment&#233;s


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2006)

J'oubliais : confondre le Terminal et MS/DOS est une erreur compr&#233;hensible. Fondamentalement, on a un _shell_ interactif pour acc&#233;der au syst&#232;me. L'erreur est plut&#244;t au niveau des deux produits.
L'un, MS-DOS, est une v&#233;ritable petite crotte de bique.
L'autre est la porte ouverte sur une riche th&#233;orie de commandes permettant de contr&#244;ler son syst&#232;me, aller sur le Net, analyser sa pile IP etc.
Bref, c'est comparer une petite voiture en Meccano avec le Centre Pompidou [pour les Parisiens] ou l'Atomium [pour les Bruxellois, mais l&#224;, il me faudrait un exemple plus r&#233;cent]. Je n'ai rien pour les Suisses


----------



## tatouille (7 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que je fais une fixation  mais je ne mettrais pas ici Solaris mais SunOS.
> SunOS &#233;tait clairement un BSD jusqu'&#224; SunOS 4. Solaris est le nom commercial de SunOS 5 et c'est un SVR4 [la num&#233;rotation de l'OS de SUN est assez cocasse, par ailleurs ...]
> Et j'ai toujours vu les SVR4 comme une branche radicalement diff&#233;rente de BSD : entre autres, &#224; l'&#233;poque, l'une des avanc&#233;es &#233;tait la param&#233;trisation accrue du noyau. On n'avait plus besoin de le recompiler pour un oui ou pour un non ...
> 
> ...


oui c'est comme freeBSD ou Darwin c'est maintenant &#224; 
des ann&#233;es lumieres de ce que cela &#233;tait ils ont empreint&#233; la m&#234;me voie

c'est &#224; dire un impl&#233;ment&#233; une KERNEL INTERFACE avec des methodes 

tu me diras tu peux toujours te faire un driver ou un kmod avec ioctl et sysctl
mais bon autant utiliser les methodes pr&#233;d&#233;finies ( kloader )

sachant que le IOKit d'Apple est &#224; mon sens l'une des meilleurs Kernel Interface
jamais &#233;crite au lieu de tripatouiller des fichiers device  et de farfouiller  ds la memoire



* PS : Tatouille, sois charitable avec les p'tits jeunes inexp&#233;riment&#233;s 

*oui mais un thread qui s'appele linux pour parler d'un mod de quake violent et sans interet
qui d&#233;vie sur un mec qui essaie de faire un dual-boot sur un power-pc portable

y'a comme comme qui dirait des &#233;tapes bien grill&#233;es

bonjour , je m'appele Nonor , je vais vous construire une centrale Nucl&#233;aire
heu vous avez d&#233;j&#224; fait &#231;a ? , heu non j'ai juste des souvenirs de mon cours de secondaire
 sur l'atome


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu peux consulter un petit doc perso



Super intéressant merci tatouille


----------



## Yggdrasill (8 Août 2006)

Effectivement, installer Linux uniquement pour jouer &#224; un jeux dont je ne dscuterais pas l'inter&#234;t.... hum.. Surtout si tu n'as jamais installer Linux.

Soit dit au passage, une fois ton iBook sous Linux avant que tu ne puisse jouer tu risque d'avoir encore de mauvaise surprise, comme par exemple installer tes drivers graphique pour ta carte ATI (la, je te souhaite bonne chance car sans connaissance pr&#233;alable tu va suer et si tu n'installe pas les drivers graphique alors n'installe pas linux car le rendu dans ton jeux sera &#224; pleurer.)

Linux n'est pas une console de jeux, c'est pas un truc pour faire le malin  c'est un vrai OS tr&#232;s performant et tr&#232;s param&#233;trable. Si tu veux jouer &#224; des CSLike, reste sous Windows !

Apres y en aura encore pour dire que Linux c'est de la merde, c'est dur, et patati et patata


----------



## shysnale (9 Août 2006)

Ca y est ! 

J'ai réussi a tout installer, par contre j'ai un mal fou à lui faire reconnaitre ma neuf box, et il ne semble pas y avoir de drivers.....sinon il ne reconnait pas non plus les touches macs....lumière + -, son + -, le trackpad marche mais le curseur se déplace a une lenteur telle que j'ai été obligé de mettre une souris.....

Si quelqu'un peutm'aider...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> 
> J'ai réussi a tout installer, par contre j'ai un mal fou à lui faire reconnaitre ma neuf box, et il ne semble pas y avoir de drivers.....sinon il ne reconnait pas non plus les touches macs....lumière + -, son + -, le trackpad marche mais le curseur se déplace a une lenteur telle que j'ai été obligé de mettre une souris.....
> 
> Si quelqu'un peutm'aider...


juste une question... si c'est pour jouer, pourquoi t'investis pas dans un PC (m&#234;me d'occaz') avec windows dessus ??


----------



## frol (9 Août 2006)

Ou dans un mac pro ou tu n'installe que windows


----------



## tatouille (9 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> 
> J'ai r&#233;ussi a tout installer, par contre j'ai un mal fou &#224; lui faire reconnaitre ma neuf box, et il ne semble pas y avoir de drivers.....sinon il ne reconnait pas non plus les touches macs....lumi&#232;re + -, son + -, le trackpad marche mais le curseur se d&#233;place a une lenteur telle que j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de mettre une souris.....
> 
> Si quelqu'un peutm'aider...



oui cela s'appele configurer son clavier et ses touches et ses racourcis tout est dedans
panel d'admin clavier 

http://www.nuxo.net/article-922-raccourci-clavier-sous-gnome.html
http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_gentoo.html

cherche un peu tu trouveras , pour la sortie du cd tu dois choisir 2 touches

Il  suffi de configurer la carte r&#233;seau (en branchant la 9 box en ethernet) puis de configurer la connexion DHCP


----------



## shysnale (9 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> juste une question... si c'est pour jouer, pourquoi t'investis pas dans un PC (même d'occaz') avec windows dessus ??


 
  qui a dit que je ne faisais que du jeu ? Ma principale activité est le traitement de textes. J'ai choisi le Ibook G4 pourson autonomie 5 heures et sa taille. D'accord sur les pc maintenant y'a les nouvelles batteries qui vont jusqu'a 4 heures mais faut ajouter 295 euros......maintenant je ne suis plus obligé d'écrire tout seul dans mon petit studio (19m²), je peux aller bosser dans des parcs, des bars....je suis libre....liiiiiibre.....mais comme j'aime beaucoup les jeux d'action, qui je le crois développent les reflexes et la concentration, j'installe LInux parce que mon fameux jeux TCE ne tourne pas encore sous MacOS.


----------



## shysnale (9 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> oui cela s'appele configurer son clavier et ses touches et ses racourcis tout est dedans
> panel d'admin clavier
> 
> http://www.nuxo.net/article-922-raccourci-clavier-sous-gnome.html
> ...


merci t'es sympa


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit que je ne faisais que du jeu ? Ma principale activité est le traitement de textes. J'ai choisi le Ibook G4 pourson autonomie 5 heures et sa taille. D'accord sur les pc maintenant y'a les nouvelles batteries qui vont jusqu'a 4 heures mais faut ajouter 295 euros......maintenant je ne suis plus obligé d'écrire tout seul dans mon petit studio (19m²), je peux aller bosser dans des parcs, des bars....je suis libre....liiiiiibre.....mais comme j'aime beaucoup les jeux d'action, qui je le crois développent les reflexes et la concentration, j'installe LInux parce que mon fameux jeux TCE ne tourne pas encore sous MacOS.


ah ok autant pour moi


----------



## shysnale (12 Août 2006)

ca y est y'a tout qui marche, l'internet fonctionne par contre j'arrive pas a faire marcher le wifi, quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## shysnale (12 Août 2006)

en fait j'ai réussi a lui faire reconnaitre eth0 en tapant sudo pppoeconf, mais je n'arrive pas a lui faire reconnaitre wlan0 c'est ca tout le truc, il associe le sans fil avec eth1....


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Août 2006)

shysnale a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'ai réussi a lui faire reconnaitre eth0 en tapant sudo pppoeconf, mais je n'arrive pas a lui faire reconnaitre wlan0 c'est ca tout le truc, il associe le sans fil avec eth1....



Ce n'est jamais que le nom de l'interface, ca tu peux le changer par la suite si vraiment ca te tracasse, mais je ne pense pas que tu doive y faire attention. Ca n'influencera pas les performances de ta carte.

Par exemple, sur le MacBook avec le chipset atheros le nom de l'interface est ath0 donc tu vois, ca depend de chaque machine/carte/chipset/...


----------

